# More on John 3:16 Conference



## Marrow Man (Nov 29, 2008)

Watch the following video from the John 3:16 Conference; this was posted on James White's website.

YouTube - John 3:16 Conference: Former Calvinist in the Q&A Session

The young man on the video claims to have been a worship leader at Perimeter Presbyterian Church (Atlanta area). Does anyone here in the PCA know him and his back story? If so, perhaps email Alpha and Omega might be helpful (White essentially requests this in the video).


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 29, 2008)

Perimeter Church

that is the website to the church. I gave it a once over and it seems to be former PCA. The only thing mentioning the PCA is on their FAQ. The question is how close to they associate with the PCA, but the answer has been removed.

Also nothing about the confessions or creeds is found. 


This could be the reason why the young man did not have the typical terminology of a grounded Reformed believer.


As for the video itself, I shake my head at this type of belief. It is based upon what God told me and nothing else. Also if you do not believe this way, then you are lost. 

Truly sad.
-----Added 11/29/2008 at 12:04:45 EST-----
Here is another video about the conference.

[video=youtube;1QGJsGw36Hk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QGJsGw36Hk[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 29, 2008)

I heard some about what that Prof Allen said about Calvinism on last Tuesday's DL. I realized at that point that there's not much point in getting my hackles up over the claim that the speaker made that, if the Preacher can't say: "Christ died for you..." as part of the Gospel invitation, that it undermined the Gospel.

Fine, I thought, because I'm of the firm conclusion that it really does come down to two separate Gospels. Either Christ perfectly saves Saints or He makes them saveable. Those are two different Gospels. 

In fact, the very issue of Galatians is not merely a beginning of the Christian walk with the promise that Christ died for you but a definitive sanctification that promises perfection by the free grace of God just like our justification. While many Southern Baptists believe in the first, the imperfect nature of Christ's atonement makes it impossible that He can save His own to the uttermost, which necessitates that men perfect themselves according to the flesh.

I, for one, appreciate the backbone that these Seminaries have to call our view as essentially antithetical to Christianity and wish that more in the Reformed community would see the same problems they do with syncretizing the two views.


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 29, 2008)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Perimeter Church
> 
> that is the website to the church. I gave it a once over and it seems to be former PCA. The only thing mentioning the PCA is on their FAQ. The question is how close to they associate with the PCA, but the answer has been removed.



Perimeter is indeed a PCA church. Their FAQ says:



> *To what denomination does Perimeter belong? *
> 
> Perimeter Church actually belongs to the Presbyterian Church in America (PCA). We appear to be a non-denominational church because our focus is reaching the unchurched. The PCA is a relatively young denomination, having been formed in 1973. The PCA is committed to the infallibility and authority of the Bible and the primacy of the Great Commission, with our roots in the truths of the Reformation.



It is the church where Randy Pope is.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 29, 2008)

thanks fred,

missed it. I was looking elsewhere.


----------



## john_Mark (Dec 5, 2008)

I think I know where the person in question goes to church. If he's still there I have a friend who I am going to ask to see if I can get in touch with him.


----------

